# Do you have to avoid carbs around hgh injection?



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

Heyup lads can some one please tell me weather it's true or all bro science that you have to wait 45mins either side of your hgh injection to eat carbs....

Too many people posting info up what's probly not true or just what they've 'herd' elsewhere lol!

Cheers

(currently doing 2.5iu twice a day)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Doesn't make any difference as far as I know.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

firthy said:


> Heyup lads can some one please tell me weather it's true or all bro science that you have to wait 45mins either side of your hgh injection to eat carbs....
> 
> Too many people posting info up what's probly not true or just what they've 'herd' elsewhere lol!
> 
> ...


myth, you do not need to wait after a GH shot


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Getting confused with peps, it's best to avoid carbs when using these, as said above, makes no difference when pinning synthetic HGH


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> Getting confused with peps, it's best to avoid carbs when using these, as said above, makes no difference when pinning synthetic HGH


injectable GH is all ready GH it is the synthetic version of the 191aa as you inject it so no need to create GH etc.....so no need to wait

Peptides(GHRP/GHRH) CREATE a pulse of GH so the body needs to release GH by eating carbs or fats within a certain time period this can blunt this release.


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up lads.

Any chance you could help me on how to mix. I've tried two vials now and the strong vacume is making it difficult. Today I tried piercing the vial first to stop the water from squirting in, which worked.... But when I took the needle out the pressure squirted up and wasted some hgh  .


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

just let the vacuum suck the water in! then if removing 0.5ml inject 0.5ml of air in first


----------

